# ADA Aquasoil - pH shift



## muddyfox (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi,

I've just ordered some ADA Aquasoil (Amazonia - because it's supposed to be good and I love that dark colour!). I've heard that the ADA will change my pH and hardness. Currently I have very hard water and high pH which is fine for swordtails, guppys, platys etc. Will these fish still be comfortable in an ADA substrate tank, or will the water be too far out for them? Perhaps tetras would fair better?

Thanks,

Muddy


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

What are your specific water parameters now? I would think they would be okay just based on the information you gave already.


----------



## muddyfox (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi,

At the minute my parameters are:

pH = 8.1
KH 16 d
GH 10 d​
Thanks for your help!!

Muddy


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't expect you'll get your pH anywhere near dangerous for those fish with water that hard. Go ahead and keep them in there.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

From a pH and hardness standpoint, you will totally fine with those fish in ADA substrate. Just a nice slow acclimation when introducing them. I also like to add fnew fish immediately (on the same day) after a water change because the fish are usually coming from a tank with just straight tap water (like a LFS or holding tank). Then the change from your recent water change is very gradual and the fish acclimate easier, safer.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Pre-ADA: pH=8.2, KH=12

Post-ADAH=7.0, KH<12

I suspect the pH could have been even lower, but it stayed at 7.0 because I had rocks in there which might've acted as the buffer. I have since removed them and will take another measurement. I will post the update here. 

KH would also be lower, but not too much, unless you add some kind of water softner. In the same tank, I did use peat moss below the ADA soil. I will take that measurement as well.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Excuse my hijacking a little but is there a minimum KH advisable for using AS? 

I have KH 3.5 at present.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

You are fine.

I'm not so sure KH is relevant unless you want to use the KH/pH chart for CO2.

I've had KH= 0 without issues and have had tanks run at KH 1 for years and never had any issues.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Do not run your CO2 at night with a KH that low. If you do that you will be fine. A pH crash can occur in the evening that may harm your fauna if you leave the CO2 running in the evening.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks guys. I was running 24/7 CO2 but I'm going to use a solenoid with my new set-up.


----------

